# Beware of Fake BMC Impecs on Ebay



## MMsRepBike

BMC Impec 55cm Road Cycling All Carbon Lamborghini Edition | eBay

This bike is all fake. 
Frame is fake, wheels are fake, bars are fake, it's all fake.

Several identifying characteristics. 
Helps if you report people like this to ebay. 
What's important is that you don't buy things like this.
Buyer beware.


----------



## tihsepa

Thanks and jeebus that thing is ugly.


----------



## bikerjulio

Did you report it?

It's not an obvious scam ad. 

Remember the George Costanza credo - "It's not a lie if YOU believe it".

Either the guy is an outright scammer or he got scammed himself maybe?

No bike related history in his feedback.


----------



## MMsRepBike

The seller is aware of what they're selling. We've had a chat. It's unfortunate. I think that's what Craigslist is for. Yeah, I reported it.


----------



## CliffordK

I see he built it up based on a "Fake" BMC frame (which seems to be common in China). Is BMC made in China? I wonder if some of the fakes are actually made with real BMC molds, just without the proper licensing and finish work.

Anyway, he is asking a lot of money for a bike of questionable origins.

Sometime the Chinese will have to start building up and marketing their own brands, using their own R&D. I think it is happening in some fields, although quality still often lags behind.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

CliffordK said:


> I wonder if some of the fakes are actually made with real BMC molds, just without the proper licensing and finish work.


nonononono don't start that again


----------



## MMsRepBike

CliffordK said:


> I see he built it up based on a "Fake" BMC frame (which seems to be common in China). Is BMC made in China? I wonder if some of the fakes are actually made with real BMC molds, just without the proper licensing and finish work.
> 
> Anyway, he is asking a lot of money for a bike of questionable origins.
> 
> Sometime the Chinese will have to start building up and marketing their own brands, using their own R&D. I think it is happening in some fields, although quality still often lags behind.


The Impec is made in Switzerland, others are made in Taiwan. The real Impec is made in a very cool way with a badass machine:






The fakes are monocoque frames, they're not even lug and tube. Same with the Colnago C59 and TIME fakes. So no real BMC mold used because BMC doesn't use any molds for that bike (you'll see if you watch that video above).

Do the Chinese make any of their own cars?

Oh right, they have that company that just makes copies of other brand designs with terrible quality and their own name... I don't think we can trust the Chinese to do it right, they just seem incapable. They're broken.


----------

